# February 2013 TOTM Official Voting



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Voting is now open

Good luck and voting closes 20th March 2013 and The winner will be announced and Prizes will be sent. Please use this thread to discuss the pros and cons of each tank.*
Dont say which tank is yours until the end ;-)*
May the Best Tank Win

Tank 1









Tank 2









Tank 3









Tank 4









Tank 5









Tank 6









Tank 7









Tank 8









Tank 9









Tank 10


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Tank 2: Very nice layout!

Tank 4: Looking good! take out the plastic!

Tank 5: Nice start. More plants, but a good layout. Love the driftwood.

Tank 7: Stop making me jealous.....

Tank 9: Makes me want salt water even more. Pretty corals

Tank 10: Love it. Nice bichardi! They're on my wish list!


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow they all looks so nice its hard to vote.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Very hard competition this month, well done, folks.


----------



## Dilligaf_1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Dam! All you guys with the live plants...they look great, you are making me want to set a plant tank up again! Nice tanks everyone, and nice shots.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Dilligaf_1 said:


> Dam! All you guys with the live plants...they look great, you are making me want to set a plant tank up again! Nice tanks everyone, and nice shots.


That was my resolution for 2013 to remove the silk and plastic and go live and so far 95% live. Only 2 artificial plants left and only because they provide good hiding for the smaller fish and will provide good cover for fry.


----------



## FilterSounds (Mar 2, 2013)

The bricks around Tank 7 just pull the whole look all together. Pretty sweet.


----------



## joseph.otto (Oct 30, 2012)

I must say all the plants in my tank, (#8) are fake. I had to with my oscar or he would shred all the real ones.


----------



## a0n0p (Dec 2, 2005)

all is nice 

especially the one with wall and curcle tank


----------

